# BEST place to buy plants!!! 10% off!!!!!!!!!!



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

So I just got my plants from THIS AMAZING SITE!!!!! 

Planted Aquariums Central!!! <3

They have a FANTASTIC selection of plants! The owner is a wonderful woman and the customer service is fantastic!!!!

The best part of all this? I told her that she comes highly recommended (she does, you've probably seen links to this store before) here on bettafish.com and she said that she really appreciates it!

She also told me that business from bettafish.com means a lot to her so she created a code for our members to get 10% off!!!!!! 

If you're interested in having a planted tank and you're interested in the 10% off deal OM me! =] Or if I see enough support for this I'll post the code in a comment! =]

Seriously guys! The store is awesome and she not only sells plants but fertilizers and invertebrates! =]

I was tempted to buy a dwarf orange crayfish but well... I don't really have the room and I don't know much about them! XD

But yeah! =] My plants are comin gin either Monday or Tuesday so I'll update with pics then (BECAUSE I FOUND MY CAMERA HECK YES!!!!!!!!!! >)!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome...what kind of plants are you getting and what is her shipping cost like for live plants and hard goods....


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I bought Ancharis, Watersprite, Javafern, and Anubias Coffeefolia! <3

I super excited! =] Her shipping on plants is $8.00 (or at least it was for me). I have no idea about the hard goods as I didn't buy any.

My entire order cost about $25.00. =] Not bad I'd say.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Do plants like ancharis need to be I guess "planted" in the gravel? Or can you use them as floating plants? I really want to get started with planted tanks, but just with some easy plants for starters!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow...8 bucks that is the best shipping I have seen on live plants....I don't need any plants but tempted to order something new...lol.....I wish she had a place on the site that listed shipping...I looked and couldn't find anything on shipping....need to look again.....


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

puppyrjjkm:Ancharis needs to be planted but it doesn't get its nutrients from the substrate. =] It gets them from the water column. It's one of the easiest and best cleaning plants as it still grows like a weed and sucks up Nitrites and Nitrates even in very low light conditions. =] 

All of the plants I got are great for beginners! =] (I'm a beginner! XD) They're all hard to kill, fast growers, and don't need special substrate. =] In fact all of them but the Ancharis can be floated. =]

In fact if you have turtles or goldfish Ancharis makes great food for them! =]

Another great type of plant to get for a beginners tank is a legit floating type of plant like duckweed, water lettuce, redroot floater, water spangles, or watermeal. =] They'll suck nitrites and nitrates right out of the water and they grow ridiculously incredifast! XD I wanted some floating plants but she wasn't selling any so I couldn't buy any. :/ Oh well. I think someone on here sells their floaters so I'll contact them about it! =]


And OFL: COOL!  What are you thinking of buying?  I wanted to get some creeping Jenny but my funds are limited! :lol:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know I just got done looking/shopping...lol....and seen a lot I would like to get...don't need it but would like to get it...lol....and the bunch plants or stem plants are sold in 6-10 stem per bunch and that is a good number......

I seen you were looking at the crayfish...I keep the marble crayfish and they are pretty neat critters I wish I got that much for mine.....lol.....I could made a lot of money getting 40-60 a clutch every 4-5 months...lol....


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome! =]

WELL IF ANYONE WANTS THE DISCOUNT *THE CODE IS BETTAFISH *(yes it's in all-caps and you need to enter it that way. ).

Could I keep a crayfish with a betta? Or would it try to eat a betta? D:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Marble crayfish can be hard on fish more because of the claws then really eating them....in my outside 250g I use in the summer the crays snapped off some tails of the Bettas and it took me a couple of weeks to get healing and re-growth...lol.....I think more defending themselves than anything.....marble crayfish love snails and I toss my over population of snails in my inside tank for them and marble crays will dig a planted tank up and eat the plants so a lot of my trimming go in her tank every week but I keep plain sand and oak leaf for the substrate for her and off spring...she will not eat her babies either and you only need one marble crayfish because they clone themselves...pretty cool....but they also are really dirty and stink...lol....and I get creeped out touching them so my hubby has to move the baby out when they go to market...lol.....small claws but still....and I am a country gal....laffs.....you have keep the lid tight or they will escape and dry up and die and really creepy seeing one walking across the floor in the dark....lol.....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

wallywestisthebest333: Thanks for the great info. So you said they don't need any special substrate. So they don't need plant fertilzer or I guess the liquid for plants too? (sorry don't know what it's called!) Those are plants I've been looking for! What kind of lighting do they need though?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well you'll want to add a liquid fetilizer such as Seachem's Flourish or API's Leaf Zone if you start seeing brown spots or holes on the plants. =]

Well that depends. What room do you have your tank in and does it get indirect sunlight for at least 4-8 hours?

If so then you don't need lighting persay. =]

If not then you'd need a low watt _*daylight*_ (6,500 K)* CFL* (the swirly/spiral bulbs). You're wanting around 2 watts per gallon. =] That way you have moderate lighting and anything you get should do well. =]


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll have to remember that next time I get plants from her 

Discounts are always loved!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

When I get my sorority (probably 2 months to get tank and have it cycled) I'm getting one of the drift woods covered in marimo! I read that the large is 7" long do you think that would look good in a 20" long 10 gallon tank with lots of other plants and not take up too much room?

Do you think I could put the driftwood in while I'm cycling? Just wondering. It would look soo cool in a sorority, don't ya think?


----------



## jpicking1 (Dec 5, 2010)

this seems like a realy great deal to me lots of plants all low light good looking and seem easy to take care of http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/20-Gallon-Low-Light-Plant-Package-lowlipack.htm
next payday i think i am goign to order me a set


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Man, I'd love to do a planted tank. I probably will soon. I really like the way it looks, and my female Betta doesn't seem too "frond" of silk/plastic plants.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I get almost ALL my plants from Heather and have NEVER gotten a bad plant from her!!! FAST shipping also - ya just can't beat it!!!


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Wonderful website! Wow! I'm guessing she doesn't ship to Canada. I tried looking on the site, but I couldn't find any info. I wish there was somewhere is my area with this much variety.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I remember her site... I've always wanted to buy some of her plants. Maybe I'll talk to my parent's about that one plant I've wanted for a while now.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

For anyone looking for shipping information click the online store button from the main page, then go to the very bottom and click Terms And Conditions. =] You'll get the info there. =]

You can also contact them from this page: Contact.

She might be willing to work something out for anyone with doubts or questions. =] She helped me when I ordered Wisteria instead of Water Sprite! =]

And Lion Mom thank you for recommending this site to me so long ago! =] I think you recommended it to me in the first place. =] Also what a pretty new boy you have!  Did you just order him or is that a shot you took? =]


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> For anyone looking for shipping information click the online store button from the main page, then go to the very bottom and click Terms And Conditions. =] You'll get the info there. =]
> 
> You can also contact them from this page: Contact.
> 
> ...



You are MORE than welcome - I just can't recommend Heather's plants and service any higher!!! 

That is my one and only double tail and that is the pic the breeder took. I have had him for a couple/three months now. Based on his color, I named him "Patriot", but now the stinker has changed his body color to a light blue instead of white!!! Lesson learned - NEVER name a baby/young betta based on body color!!! Guess the jokes on ME!!! :lol:


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I am on the hunt for some Java Moss alongside some Floating varieties, looking to order online. Did a search on the boards and this topic came up.

Thanks for the fyi


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just ordered a bunch of plants from this website and they were sent out tuesday. I'm expecting them to arrive in the next couple of days after hearing so many people say that she has fast shipping.

That code was helpful. Thanks for it!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

She got some business from me too! Just ordered 9 vals and 5 new wisteria. I think my 2 year old wisteria have hit the end of their lives! Thanks for the code!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

This is the same place I ordered my plants and snails! 
Her store is positively lovely!
Very appreciative "Wally" told me about this!!!!
Ordered Mexican Oak Leaf, Creeping Jenny, Hornwort, and Pennywort!
Also MTS and RHS.  Cute little critters!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

MMK said:


> Wonderful website! Wow! I'm guessing she doesn't ship to Canada. I tried looking on the site, but I couldn't find any info. I wish there was somewhere is my area with this much variety.


 I sent her several e-mails with questions. In one of them she mentioned shipping to Canada.
Drop by and make an order! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Does the code still work? And for how long will it last??


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

anglnarnld said:


> Does the code still work? And for how long will it last??


I second that question! Oh and how much is shipping?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

The code still works.

My plants arrived in great shape, just the Anarchis was a little brown from extra long shipping (After holidays >.>) And they adjusted quickly.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Not to sound mean but that stuff about Anacharis being so easy... 

THEN WHY IS MINE SO DECREPIT! Even when It has the best conditions right now, high light, nice gentle current area... *Glares at tank* WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT ANA!-charis... 

I'll have to look over this site it looks interesting...


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*After just glancing at site*

OMG THESE PLANTS ARE GORGEOUS! MUST HAVE MUST HAVE! 
*Starts ordering*

... And ... Everything I want is Out-Of-Stock *Flails*


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Subtotal	$20.04

Shipping (Expedited (2 to 3 day)) & Handling	$11.57

Order Total	$31.61

WHAT!? $11.57 shipping! *Flips table* 

I thought it was like 8$ shipping! ................. *Notices he's making a scene* But... *Opening wallet* I'm sure these are quality plants *Sweats* and won't infest my tank... plus oh... OH! I Already have the mental image of how NICE this is going to look! 

BANANA PLANT 
Pennywort 
Alternanthera 
Riccia Fluitans	
HORNWORT 
25 Plant Weights	

*Mental imaging* 

Lets see... may have to pitch the Anacharis *Doesn't show any emotion* Oh well... more room for the Riccia. So I'll have that on top... the Hornwort in the back right area... the Banana Plant shall be in the front right area. The Pennywort I'll have to think about... oh and the Alternanthera Shall be in the Center back. 

Yeah yeah don't tell me... "DUDE DON'T YOU DARE PLANT THESE IN SHELLS LIKE YOU'VE BEEN DOING!" I plan on getting sand soon. So they'll just be anchored for a week or two in the tank then I'll take a day and OCD clean *Giggles* the tank and put in sand, mix in some of those pebbles to give it a lovely texture (Some large open sand area's so the future Cories can burrow). 

What? I really wanted more plants... PetSmart is REALLY limited (Plus the Anacharis infestation *Glares at it*) and these plants are drop dead beautiful, This really isn't that pricey if I think about it in a Garden sense... and not just 'Fish Tank' sense. If I think of it as an underwater Garden which if done right shall be a wonderful conversational piece... so it's worth it. Oh yeah... a garden that fish live in... oh right... I mean that Drax lives in. I didn't forget you dude! *See's Drax flare then slip into the cave again* *Shivers*


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, you've got a mental image like I want. If you're going to be getting fast growing plants, you might want to consider spending about 20 dollars on EcoComplete, it's a special substrate that gives plants everything else they need. I couldn't find any at my LFS, so I went for flourite, which works, but apparently EcoComplete is so much better and nicer looking.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Lol, you've got a mental image like I want. If you're going to be getting fast growing plants, you might want to consider spending about 20 dollars on EcoComplete, it's a special substrate that gives plants everything else they need. I couldn't find any at my LFS, so I went for flourite, which works, but apparently EcoComplete is so much better and nicer looking.


*Holding Flaming Credit Card* 
Ah! I spent so fast it caught fire! *Blows it out* 

Hmm I'll have to look into that next week. 

As for fast growing... I can manage it's not like I'm going to be ca-ERK! *Gets strangled by old Anacharis that escaped the Trashcan*


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

JKfish said:


> Lol, you've got a mental image like I want. If you're going to be getting fast growing plants, you might want to consider spending about 20 dollars on EcoComplete, it's a special substrate that gives plants everything else they need. I couldn't find any at my LFS, so I went for flourite, which works, but apparently EcoComplete is so much better and nicer looking.


Is this necessary for live plants? I've been starting research for a planted tank.. would regular gravel with liquid fertilizer be enough without EcoComplete or Flourite? Or is it best to use one of those substrates with gravel on top? Thanks!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow that's really cool she created a code just for us! However, by posting it on this thread you make it possible for non-members to use the code as well...if you don't care, that's fine but if you do maybe you should ask a mod to remove it and you can just PM it to anyone...just thought I mention.

Also, does Ancharis really have to be planted? I tried it, and it died on me, but the stuff I gave to school thrived in an un-lit aquarium without being planted in the gravel-it grew longer, with the leaves further apart, but it was very green and healthy.


----------

